# Wir sind das Volk (We are the people)



## tgizzy

Hi there,

I am a student at Leipzig University in Germany. I am currently writing a paper on the Monday Demonstrations that began on 4 September 1989. They were a series of peaceful political protests against the socialist government of the German Democratic Republic (GDR) of East Germany that took place every Monday evening in the Nikolai Church.

The focus on my paper is the chant; "Wir sind das Volk!" - _we are the people_, the purpose of which was to remind the leaders that a democratic republic has to be ruled by the people, not by a socialist party claiming to represent them. 

I am looking for a translation of this phrase into as many languages as possible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kiyama

In Catalan it would be: "nosaltres som el poble".
Have a nice day.
Kiyama


----------



## sam1978

You could say: "Il popolo siamo noi!". Wait for some confirmations, too.


----------



## Ptak

tgizzy said:


> "Wir sind das Volk!" - we are the people
> ...
> Can anyone help translate "we are the people"


Sorry, but do you need a translation for "Wir sind das Volk" or "Wir sind Leute"? At least in Russian it's not the same.

P.S.
I think the translation you need is "*Мы - народ*" (*RUSSIAN*).


----------



## tgizzy

kiyama said:


> In Catalan it would be: "nosaltres som el poble".
> Have a nice day.
> Kiyama


 
Many, many thanks Kiyama!


----------



## tgizzy

Ptak said:


> Sorry, but do you need a translation for "Wir sind das Volk" or "Wir sind Leute"? At least in Russian it's not the same.


 
The saying translates into English as "We are the People".

"Leute" is not the correct meaning of "People".

The word "People" is inferred as a collective group with the same beliefs


----------



## oskhen

tgizzy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a student at Leipzig University in Germany. I am currently writing a paper on the Monday Demonstrations that began on 4 September 1989. They were a series of peaceful political protests against the socialist government of the German Democratic Republic (GDR) of East Germany that took place every Monday evening in the Nikolai Church.
> 
> The focus on my paper is the chant; "Wir sind das Volk!" - we are the people, the purpose of which was to remind the leaders that a democratic republic has to be ruled by the people, not by a socialist party claiming to represent them.
> 
> Is anyone able help translate this into Danish, Norwegian, Swedish and Icelandic?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 
"Wir sind das Volk!" is in Norwegian "Vi er folket!" I don't dare to answer for the rest, though.


----------



## Ptak

tgizzy said:


> The saying translates into English as "We are the People".


Yes, it was my mistake, sorry. My bad English 

See my postscript above.


----------



## tgizzy

Thanks for that Ptak!


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: Nós somos o povo.


----------



## tgizzy

Many thanks Outsider!


----------



## shannenms

In Persian:
mA Adamim
ما آدمیم.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Spanish: Somos el pueblo.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

In French: _Nous sommes le peuple_.


----------



## yasemin

In Turkish:
Halk biziz!


----------



## Mjolnir

*Hebrew*: אנחנו (הם) האנשים


----------



## Chazzwozzer

yasemin said:


> In Turkish:
> Halk biziz!


I'd say _Biz halkız!_


----------



## zenitude

MonsieurAquilone said:


> In French: _Nous sommes le peuple_.


 

on peut dire aussi : "le peuple, c'est nous"


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch: *wij zijn het volk*.


----------



## Cosol

Esperanto:
Ni estas la popolo.

Chinese (Literally):
我们是人民。 wǒmen shì rénmín.


----------



## Nizo

Afrikaans:  _Ons is die volk._


----------



## elroy

Arabic: نحن الشعب (_naHnu 'sh-sha`b_)


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:

Noi suntem poporul.


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
My jsme lid.


----------



## Gremrat

My Japanese is hardly expert, so forgive me if I make any mistakes! (I'm using formal grammar here, and not even bothering with emphatic particles.)

人間です。
Ningen desu. (Literally, "People is".)

Or, if it's imperative you specify the "we":

私たちは人間です。
Watashi-tachi wa ningen desu.


----------



## Messquito

我們是這裡的子民 I add "這裏的here" because there's no equivalent of "the" in Chinese and without "here" it sounds like "we are people"


----------



## MyriadLeaves

In Danish it is: Vi er folket.



Gremrat said:


> My Japanese is hardly expert, so forgive me if I make any mistakes! (I'm using formal grammar here, and not even bothering with emphatic particles.)
> 
> 人間です。
> Ningen desu. (Literally, "People is".)
> 
> Or, if it's imperative you specify the "we":
> 
> 私たちは人間です。
> Watashi-tachi wa ningen desu.



I too can hardly claim to be an expert on the Japanese language, but surely it is:
我々は人民なり (formal/archaic#1 - Wareware wa jinmin nari) 
我々は人民である (formal/archaic#2 - Wareware wa jinmin dearu)
私達は人民です (formal/polite - Watashi-tachi wa jinmin desu)
僕達は人民だ (informal/friendly - Boku-tachi wa jinmin da)
俺達は人民だ (informal/assertive - Ore-tachi wa jinmin da)

人間 strictly speaking does not mean "people", but "human" as in _homo s. sapiens._ Not wholly sure if 人々 (hitobito) can be used interchangeably with 人民.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Mi vagyunk a nép!


----------



## olaszinho

*Italian:* (noi) siamo il p*o*polo. Emphatically: siamo noi il p*o*polo!


----------



## Armas

Finnish: Kansa olemme me!


----------



## Sardokan1.0

northern Sardinian (Logudoresu)

(Nois) semus su populu


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Kami ang namamayani.(the ruling majority)


----------



## bearded

olaszinho said:


> *Italian:* (noi) siamo il p*o*polo. Emphatically: siamo noi il p*o*polo!


Or- still emphatically - "il popolo siamo noi!" as Sam1978 wrote above.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Εμείς είμαστε ο λαός»* [eˈmis ˈimaste o laˈos] or for emphasis, *«ο λαός είμαστ' εμείς»* [o laˈos ˈimast͜ eˈmis]

Ancient Greek:

*«Ἡμεῖς ὁ λαός» hēmeîs hŏ lăós* (if the verb is omitted) or *«ἡμεῖς ἐσμέν ὁ λαός» hēmeîs ĕsmén hŏ lăós* (with the verb).


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*Ние сме народот*.


----------

